# John Boehner? What is with all the crying dude?



## GHook93 (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw the speech during the midterm election and I thought, come on man, your a Congressman and soon to be 3rd most important politician in America grow some ballz! Then I saw 60 minutes and discovered this guy cries more than child in the terrible twos!!! LOL, anything that is said to the guy and the water-works come!

I might be old school, but my pops taught me (and what I am teaching my son) is that men don't cry period and if you do cry it better be for a VERY good reason! Truthfully I don't want my leaders to cry at every little thing (or really anything. Obama has a lot to cry about, but does he? Absolutely not! Ditto for Bush, Clinton, Bush, Reagan etc. heck even Ice Queen Pelosi doesn't cry!

Boehner grow some fucking ballz already!


Here reminds me of this guy - the most sensitive man in the world!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5WUUZbT2Sk[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2010)

Kinda reminds me of...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEZjzsnPhnw[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 13, 2010)

If Boehner can get Tax and Budget cuts through then he can cry all he wants to.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 13, 2010)

Yea! Especially from a heartless, callous, racist Republican! What gives?!?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

Lets take it easy on the "Weeper of the House"

I know for sure that if President Obama were to weep at the drop of a hat that the Republicans would be understanding and congratulate him for being in touch with his feminine side


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 13, 2010)

Hes  not so orange anymore, I think he finnally stopped using the tanning creames


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lets take it easy on the "Weeper of the House"
> 
> I know for sure that if President Obama were to weep at the drop of a hat that the Republicans would be understanding and congratulate him for being in touch with his feminine side


Obama isn't the President anymore, Bill Clinton is. But we already know your opinion of politicians who quit halfway through their term don't we?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lets take it easy on the "Weeper of the House"
> ...



What does this have to do with Boehners manly crying fests?


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 13, 2010)

theHawk said:


> Yea! Especially from a heartless, callous, racist Republican! What gives?!?





Mad Scientist said:


> If Boehner can get Tax and Budget cuts through then he can cry all he wants to.



I am not saying I don't like the guy, because I do. He is a strew and good businessman! However, the crying thing really gets to me!


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 13, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lets take it easy on the "Weeper of the House"
> ...



I was reading some conversations a sister of Boehner's was having with an interviewer and she said, her brother had been passionate and emotional even as a child and the brothers and sisters as a whole, were the same way.  I'm glad he can feel this deeply about his country and passionate about our possible recovery from the edge into socialism. I am sure his tears are a positive release for he has worked hard and smart and felt desperate for at least two years....


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 13, 2010)

Con cries = its wonderful

Dem smiles= its evil


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 13, 2010)

Gee, a man has some emotional range.  Lets focus on that instead of what he's trying to do.

good lord


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 13, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Con cries = its wonderful
> 
> Dem smiles= its evil



As long as you finally understand.

See, I knew you could be taught!


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah, he's just an overly emotional kind of person.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 13, 2010)

You people have NO idea how to see things fairly.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

I have no problem with some manly crying by Boehner

It doesn't mean he is gay or anything, just sensitive and in touch with his feminine side

Not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 13, 2010)

Nancy Pelosi cried just as much, if not more.

However, the botox prevented the release of tears.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Nancy Pelosi cried just as much, if not more.
> 
> However, the botox prevented the release of tears.



Does tanning lotion impact the flow of tears?


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Gee, a man has some emotional range.  Lets focus on that instead of what he's trying to do.
> 
> good lord



Um..no..he's a flimflam man.

His given out checks in the Congressional House for big tabacco..right on the floor.

He played the Crying game to get TARP through.

If Burt Lancaster were still alive he could play Boehner like a combination Bill Starbuck and Elmer Gantry.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgm47U_TVwk[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Dec 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lets take it easy on the "Weeper of the House"
> 
> I know for sure that if President Obama were to weep at the drop of a hat that the Republicans would be understanding and congratulate him for being in touch with his feminine side



yah... cause that's what they'd be doing. actually, i figure there would be a dozen threads from people saying he must be drunk or on drugs and sarah would be tweeting for him to "man up". 

to his credit, the O/P says the crying is a bit creepy... and it is. 

I dunno what the deal is with that.


----------



## Douger (Dec 13, 2010)

Ya got what you voted for.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lets take it easy on the "Weeper of the House"
> ...



Just because Boehner crys frequently does not mean he is gay. Many gay people cry less than Boehner does so it does not prove that Boehner is less of a man because he weeps. 

I am positive that if Obama, Biden or Reid openly cried that Rush Limbaugh would be very understanding. And I know Sarah Palin would not question their manhood


----------



## midcan5 (Dec 13, 2010)

He was crying because he may have to work a bit more and not golf every other day, it's sure to ruin his tan.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpOUctySD68[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> He was crying because he may have to work a bit more and not golf every other day, it's sure to ruin his tan.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpOUctySD68



Does Boehner cry when he misses a putt?


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> He was crying because he may have to work a bit more and not golf every other day, it's sure to ruin his tan.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpOUctySD68



That..

Was great!


----------



## Liability (Dec 13, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Con cries = its wonderful
> 
> Dem smiles= its evil



truthdoesn'tmattertoheratall comments = its retarded


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2010)

What good Crying Boehner thread would be complete without this..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOgv-UuTgac[/ame]


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Con cries = its wonderful
> 
> Dem smiles= its evil



Let's see TM, I'm a conservative and I started the thread about Boehner being to quick to start the water works, so the question to you is does the TRUTH really MATTER to you?


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy Pelosi cried just as much, if not more.
> ...



If you get it in the eyes, they will water like a pissing race horse.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



ROFL..


----------



## bodecea (Dec 13, 2010)

Muskie cried and lost the nomination.....But then again, he wasn't a Republican.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Then that must be Boehners reason. Its not that he is gay or anything, he crys because suntan lotion gets in his eyes


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 13, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> I saw the speech during the midterm election and I thought, come on man, your a Congressman and soon to be 3rd most important politician in America grow some ballz! Then I saw 60 minutes and discovered this guy cries more than child in the terrible twos!!! LOL, anything that is said to the guy and the water-works come!
> 
> I might be old school, but my pops taught me (and what I am teaching my son) is that men don't cry period and if you do cry it better be for a VERY good reason! Truthfully I don't want my leaders to cry at every little thing (or really anything. Obama has a lot to cry about, but does he? Absolutely not! Ditto for Bush, Clinton, Bush, Reagan etc. heck even Ice Queen Pelosi doesn't cry!
> 
> ...



Boehner's very passionate bout what he believes in and knows to be right.  He's a human being who had a hard life, I can understand his emotion.

*It also takes a REAL man to be honest with his emotions and cry when needed.*


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2010)

It's probably a reaction to some medication...I knew a guy on blood pressure medication that cried like a baby (or like Boehner) for no rational reason until he got a different prescription.

He'll make a good impression with Iran, North Korea, etc...just what we need, a big crybaby in Congress.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the speech during the midterm election and I thought, come on man, your a Congressman and soon to be 3rd most important politician in America grow some ballz! Then I saw 60 minutes and discovered this guy cries more than child in the terrible twos!!! LOL, anything that is said to the guy and the water-works come!
> ...



I agree......gay Americans are honest with their emotions and cry when needed

They are REAL men just like Boehner...nothin wrong with a man crying when he wants to


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the practice scene in _The Longest Yard_, 1974, where the hard core midget con hits the 7'2" man mountain lineman Richard Kiel (played on Bond Moonraker) in the nose and the guy runs around and cries with tears "He broke my friggin nose, he broke my friggin nose". 
I played with a few like him and Boehner. Cry at the drop of a hat but nothing wrong with an emotional man. 
BTW, compared to Nancy Pelosi Boehner is GREAT!!! A working class man made good from hard work. He is what we need.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 13, 2010)

Just imagine if Speaker Pelosi had been so tearful so often.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 13, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Gee, a man has some emotional range.  Lets focus on that instead of what he's trying to do.
> 
> good lord



I'll focus on what he's trying to do.  He told Leslie Stahl he'd seek common ground with the president but he wouldn't compromise.

That is laughable.

She asked him about spending cuts, he replied with some nonsense about a few million in staff perks for the Congress.

That is even more laughable.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 13, 2010)

Well it's only fair that the wingnuts would defend Boehner for being a crybaby;

they vigorously defended Hillary Clinton over this:

Google

take your pick of links.

...oh wait...did they defend her?  lolol


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 13, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the speech during the midterm election and I thought, come on man, your a Congressman and soon to be 3rd most important politician in America grow some ballz! Then I saw 60 minutes and discovered this guy cries more than child in the terrible twos!!! LOL, anything that is said to the guy and the water-works come!
> ...



Very true, very true, very true, but a man the cries a two year old is NOT the leaders I personally seek out! I like a lot about the guy, but I can't take the crying every two seconds. Imagine if he is in a meeting with the Russians, the minute they leave, they will be saying "What the heck was up with the crying guy, anything we said he broke down like a little girl!"


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 13, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Fuck the Russians. 
I have seen some of them after 3 or 9 Sloboda shooters. They cry like babies!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 13, 2010)

What if William Wallace just started crying and said fight with me against the English? The Scottish Warriors would have been running home and not following Wallace into battle! 

Men follow men, not children!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLrrBs8JBQo[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> What if William Wallace just started crying and said fight with me against the English? The Scottish Warriors would have been running home and not following Wallace into battle!
> 
> Men follow men, not children!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLrrBs8JBQo



Damn Straight!

Freeeedommmm!!!!!


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



Yes..but that's only because they are eating the shot glasses..followed by razor blades and drinking a lime and salt chaser.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...




You're not far off. 
How can you tell if a Russian is telling the truth some of the time?
He is smashed.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...





Good one!


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2010)

I wonder if there is a link between tanning pills and emotional outbursts?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 13, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> If Boehner can get Tax and Budget cuts through then he can cry all he wants to.



Yeah but Jeesus.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 13, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Do you recall the awesome lion he was on the House floor right before Obamacare was shoved down our throats?  I do, proudly.

Like I said, he's honest with his emotions, they have range, from fiery, passionate, tearful, etc.

He's right on almost anything, and I'm quite sure he knows when to toughen up.  He still has my support.  I wish em the best.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



He is soft....terrorists are mocking him as we speak


----------



## Cuyo (Dec 14, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



Man, you guys are a little obsessed with things being shoved down your throats.  I've also heard a lot of chatter about the bill being "Rammed through," and complaining that it was too big, and you couldn't take it all at once.

What exactly are we actually talking about here?


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Yea! Especially from a heartless, callous, racist Republican! What gives?!?
> ...



what the fuck is a strew?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Proof?


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2010)

https://twitter.com/ebertchicago/status/2142297047179265



> If only Boehner wept as copiously for the poor and the sick as he does when confessing his own greatness.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



Terrorists think that girly men are funny. They are not as enlightened about a man who is willing to show his feminine side as we are


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I wonder if they'd find another expansion of Afghanistan, or Iraq funny too, cuz Boehner woud likely support both.

And as I've said before, real men know how to be honest with their emotions.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



I never saw Barney Frank cry


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Dec 14, 2010)

He's crying over how bad the Democrats have fucked our country up. I'm crying too.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 14, 2010)

You need to hear Rachel Maddow tonight thoroughly demolish Boehner on this, all while staunchly and sincerely defending the crying itself.

It is elegant.  It's so sad for you conservatives you don't have a conservative version of Maddow.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2010)

Boehner will always have a place on Oprah

He can sit on the couch and Oprah can hand him the tissues


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 15, 2010)

no taxes cuts for the wealthy make Boehner sad






also interesting enough hes very much a hypocrite:

"On "60 Minutes," Boehner told Stahl that he couldn't visit schools anymore; that he got too upset, worrying about whether today's schoolchildren will have the same opportunities that he and his generation had. As he spoke, he started to weep. Why?
He does, I believe, worry about the children, and yet his entire political philosophy is devoted to limiting the federal government's ability to help them. He has voted against providing health insurance for children (many times), against student aid, against unemployment benefits, against equal pay, against food safety, against money for teachers, against raising the minimum wage, against tobacco education, mine safety, alternative energy, pollution control, whistle-blower protection, science and technology research. If he were making his decisions based on what government programs might help today's schoolchildren reach their dreams, like the Kennedy- and Johnson-era programs that helped him, his voting record would be very different. It is a deep enough contradiction to make him weep for the future."

http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/commentary/la-oe-lutz-boehner-crying-20101215,0,773830.story


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Common Sense said:


> no taxes cuts for the wealthy make Boehner sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not even counting the bias lefty LA Times, you just *pwned yourself by suggesting that tax cuts weren't just passed for ALL AMERICANS, nice.*

I point shit like this out, this is why the left trolls on me.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 15, 2010)

I love how libtards think they a have market on the schooling issue! 

First, libtard Democrats always shoot down the school voucher programs that allow smart and worthy inner city kids to get a good education in the rich white burbs!

Second. libtards always promote putting more into teacher pension plans that use up SO MUCH OF THE EDUCATION BUDGET! That money could and should go into education and CURRENT teacher plan. The private sector has discovered that pension plans are unsustainable and leads to bankruptcy and have switched to individual plans. There is definitely a problem when 60% of the budge created by tax payors goes to retired teachers. Imagine what could be done if the entire budget went to education!!!!

Third, Libtards are always the first to point to the "necessity" of the tenure aspect for teacher! Necessity, LOL what a joke. In school, by far the worst teachers I had were the tenure ones. They didn't have fear of losing their job, so many stopped caring and stopped trying get a education themselves. Tenure is a communist ideology (yes it is) and it creates a worse program, wasted money and only HURTS OUR SCHOOLS!

Fourth, year in and out the schools that rank the best, THE BEST, and have the highest performing student, HIGHEST PERFORMING, are the private school (you know places without a counter productive Union Thug board), without 60% going to pension plans and really all the same things public schools have, EXCEPT THEY ACTUALLY PERFORM. Yet year in and out, libtards vote against allowing inner city and poor kids from getting public funds to get a good education at these schools!

Fifth, Libtards always say its about the children, but then they let Union thugs strong arm the districts into appropriating more funds not used for educating the children and create more wants for the money to get wasted!

All libtards say is increase tenure, increase the pension plan and toss more money in schooling without an efficient way to utilize the funds!  



Common Sense said:


> no taxes cuts for the wealthy make Boehner sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> I love how libtards think they a have market on the schooling issue!
> 
> First, libtard Democrats always shoot down the school voucher programs that allow smart and worthy inner city kids to get a good education in the rich white burbs!
> 
> ...



What does this have to do with Boehner crying?


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 15, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Common Sense said:
> 
> 
> > no taxes cuts for the wealthy make Boehner sad
> ...



this article was written prior to the tax cuts being passed the senate and Boehners in the HOUSE not the senate genius. great way to show your ignorance. 

and the article refers to his voting history as being against all those programs.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Dec 15, 2010)

Boehner will do fine. He wont call the opposition 'Un-American Nazis' like that hateful douchebag Pelosi did. Boehner will be a huge improvement. So he gets a bit emotional? What's the big deal? His life story is pretty fascinating and inspirational. With the Democrats achieving an all-time low 13% Approval Rating,i think Boehner can only improve Congress. I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 15, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Boehner will do fine. He wont call the opposition 'Un-American Nazis' like that hateful douchebag Pelosi did. Boehner will be a huge improvement. So he gets a bit emotional? What's the big deal? His life story is pretty fascinating and inspirational. With the Democrats achieving an all-time low 13% Approval Rating,i think Boehner can only improve Congress. I wish him the best of luck.



Boehner has already said he is unwilling to compromise. welcome to gridlock. 

i see a 5% congressional approval rating in the near future

BlogPost - Rep. John Boehner cries -- a lot; and rejects "compromise" (Video)


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 15, 2010)

Can you imagine what they would have said about Pelosi if she teared up?


I wish to hell the people in this country were not such hypocrits


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 15, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Can you imagine what they would have said about Pelosi if she teared up?
> 
> 
> I wish to hell the people in this country were not such hypocrits



she would have called weak and too emotional to be speaker.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 15, 2010)

How about reid tearing up?

They would have hit the roof and joked about it for years.

This country is so fucked up


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Dec 15, 2010)

Check out Boehner's life story before you start with your hateful DNC Talking Points. He's a good guy who has overcome a lot. So he gets a bit emotional? That's hardly the end of the World. He will be a huge improvement over Pelosi. Bet on that.


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 15, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Check our Boehner's life story before you start with your hateful DNC Talking Points. He's a good guy who has overcome a lot. So he gets a bit emotional? That's hardly the end of the World. He will be a huge improvement over Pelosi. Bet on that.



we never said anything about how his life story is a sham or shouldnt be looked at with high regards. 

but had Nancy Pelosi or Harry Reid cried during an interview, you right wingers would have been all over them as weak and incapable of leadership.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Dec 15, 2010)

Common Sense said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Check our Boehner's life story before you start with your hateful DNC Talking Points. He's a good guy who has overcome a lot. So he gets a bit emotional? That's hardly the end of the World. He will be a huge improvement over Pelosi. Bet on that.
> ...



Well i wouldn't have said that. But i can only speak for myself. It's their records that have convinced me that they're weak and incapable of leadership. All-time low 13% Approval Rating really does say it all. Boehner will be an improvement over Pelosi. I stand by that prediction.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 15, 2010)

Watch how brilliantly Maddow skewers Boehner for crying, while simultaneously defending crying:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKrCBpv-Zmk[/ame]

Nobody does it better.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Dec 15, 2010)

Much ado about nothing. If this is all the DNC has,than Boehner has already kicked their asses. So he gets a bit emotional? So what? I'll take that over Pelosi calling the opposition "Un-American Nazis" anytime. He'll be much better than Pelosi. End of story.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Can you imagine what they would have said about Pelosi if she teared up?
> 
> 
> I wish to hell the people in this country were not such hypocrits



If you remember Pat Schroeder...the Republicans hounded her relentlessly for crying


----------



## rdean (Dec 15, 2010)

All those Republican woman candidates yelling at Democrats to "man up"?  

And here we have "Weeping Willie"?  

Once again, it shows the hypocrisy.  Boehner is weeping for "Children".  Did he vote for NCLB? S-Chip?  I suspect, in a dark back room where Republicans make 99% of their "deals", he agrees with Republican Andre Bauer, "Fuck those kids.  Let them starve.  If you feed them they'll BREED".

Too bad he didn't "cry" when he was "caught" and "videotaped" passing out bribes on the house floor from the tobacco industry.  This is what Republicans vote for because they hate the "black" guy in the "WHITE House".  At least they're consistent.  Guess the 90% white has something to do with it?


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Dec 15, 2010)

Boehner's a good guy. His life story really is very interesting and inspirational. And look it this way,he can't possibly do any worse than Pelosi. Her only grand achievement was securing the lowest Congressional Approval Rating in History. 13%?? Yea Boehner will be a huge improvement over Pelosi. Crying or no crying,he'll still be a big improvement.


----------



## rdean (Dec 15, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Boehner's a good guy. His life story really is very interesting and inspirational. And look it this way,he can't possibly do any worse than Pelosi. Her only grand achievement was securing the lowest Congressional Approval Rating in History. 13%?? Yea Boehner will be a huge improvement over Pelosi. Crying or no crying,he'll still be a big improvement.



Look at her achievements.  Oh, that's right.  You won't.  You admire a guy who passes out bribes, but hate a women who actually works for middle America.

In what year was it this Republican Party became officially "anti middle class"?  Seriously, what have the Republicans done for anyone other than millionaires over the last 20 years?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 15, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Well it's only fair that the wingnuts would defend Boehner for being a crybaby;
> 
> they vigorously defended Hillary Clinton over this:
> 
> ...




What do you think?




ScreamingEagle said:


> Evidently crying works among Democrat voters.
> 
> I wonder if crying will work too if Congress doesn't do what she wants or with leaders like, say, Ahmandinejad?



​


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Common Sense said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Common Sense said:
> ...



You insinuated that 





> no taxes cuts for the wealthy make Boehner sad


 as if those are ALL he wanted to cut taxes for, a common BS lefty talking point.  If that were REALLY true, he would be opposing the current tax compromise feverishly, but he's not.

THAT'S what I was addressing.  So shut it please.


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 16, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> You insinuated that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you even know what sarcasm is? man, make some $ and buy yourself a clue. 

that exactly what he wanted. he was part of the "no tax increases for anyone" even those who make millions per year. they were willing to let the tax cuts expire for the middle class if the wealthy didnt get them either. they said that was the line in the sand. and idiots like you applaud him for that. 

he called the first bill that had tax cuts for the middle class only "chicken crap", do you remember any of that?
heres a reminder: Boehner: Dem tax bill 'chicken crap' - Jake Sherman - POLITICO.com

if he really cared about the middle class he would have voted for that bill. but he didn't, all he cares about is the wealthy. 

this is the same guy who spends $83,000 a year playing golf. twice as much as most people even make.


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 16, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Much ado about nothing. If this is all the DNC has,than Boehner has already kicked their asses. So he gets a bit emotional? So what? I'll take that over Pelosi calling the opposition "Un-American Nazis" anytime. He'll be much better than Pelosi. End of story.



its actually been disproved that pelosi and reid called anyone un-american or nazi

Media falsely claim Pelosi and Hoyer called health reform opponents "un-American" | Media Matters for America


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Common Sense wrote:*


> do you even know what sarcasm is? man, make some $ and buy yourself a clue.


This is funny coming from you.



> that exactly what he wanted. he was part of the "no tax increases for anyone" even those who make millions per year. they were willing to let the tax cuts expire for the middle class if the wealthy didnt get them either. they said that was the line in the sand. and idiots like you applaud him for that.


Indeed I do, as *many of those wealthy are small business owners, absolutely critical to our economy and its recovery, a line that HAD to be drawn*, yes, despite doing something which I'm sure would have pained him, raising taxes on the middle class, *CUZ HE WAS ONE FOR A WHILE, and knows what's it's like*, so do I, even worse.  You cannot possibly delve into his mind to prove otherwise, so go somewhere else with that tired, lefty, class war BS please.


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 16, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> *Common Sense wrote:*
> 
> 
> > do you even know what sarcasm is? man, make some $ and buy yourself a clue.
> ...




see your problem is that you dont do any research. the average small business owner makes well under $250k annually. thus this would not have affected them

PayScale - Owner / Operator, Small Business Salary, Average Salaries

one again you fail.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Common Sense said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > *Common Sense wrote:*
> ...



Really?  Like these small business owners?
The average annual revenue of a small business is $3.6 million; The average annual revenue of a small business with a website is $5.03 million .
Smallbusinessfacts.com - Facts and Statistics About Small Business: Part of the SMBTN&#8482; Network

That's just ONE example, I can find more.  LOL I suppose I fail to understand how someone who's name is "common sense" can cast such a huge blanket over a subject very specific.

As I said, there are many small business owners who DO make that much or more, along with those you showed.

*Hurting ANY small business like that with tax hikes obviously hurts net income, hiring, etc.  Our economy IS too weak for afford ANY tax hikes right now.*

Now let's return to your asinine desire too see success punished shall we?  *This is a nation propelled to greatness by greed, the bottom line, etc.  Raising taxes on even the rich discourages them from buying alot, from stimulating any sector of the economy with their $, which is needed in our fragile state.*  This is common knowledge, but since you can't see past your unAmerican, silly, obsession with class warfare, you can see this COMMON SENSE.

Don't test me dude.  I'm the political/ideological mainstream of this great nation, you're much closer to freakish minority.  This is also why you're on my pwned list.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 16, 2010)

-Brushes dirt off shoulder-

NEXT!


----------



## Cuyo (Dec 16, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Common Sense said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



Hey, stupid...

Payroll is not taxed.  Your massa's have been lying to you.  But continue parroting away the same tired crap... God knows I can't stop ya.


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 16, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Really?  Like these small business owners?
> The average annual revenue of a small business is $3.6 million; The average annual revenue of a small business with a website is $5.03 million .
> Smallbusinessfacts.com - Facts and Statistics About Small Business: Part of the SMBTN&#8482; Network
> 
> ...





hmm heres some contradicting information showing i pnwed you!

According to compensation survey administrator PayScale in 2010, the average income of small business owners varies widely depending upon their level of experience. For example, small business owners with less than one year of experience in running an organization earn an annual salary ranging from $34,392 to $75,076. Those with more than 10 years experience, on the other hand, earn upwards of $105,757 per year.

The Average Income of Small Business Owners | Small Business - Chron.com

Bureau of Labor Statistics (Occupational Employment and Wages News Release)

This is a cumbersome report, but I encourage you to read it anyway.  Not one category is showing an average income of over $250,000 a year.  Doctors, lawyers, engineers, and sales managers show an average in range of $100,000-$150,000, but not near $250,000. The report shows number of individuals reporting a type of income (keep in mind, the number is in thousands.  Don't read it as is), and my median income.  Almost 12.5 million people filed self-employment income (only looking at non-farm income, as farming has its own set of subsidies and tax laws different from other businesses).  The average amount of self-employment income reported per taxpayer is $31,246
Who Makes $250,000 a Year? Not Small Business... | Gather



oh and only 1/3 of americans favor keeping the tax cuts for the wealthy. looks like youre in the freakish minority now (That accoring to a Gallup Poll)
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2010/09/favor-tax-cuts-to-expire/


next, try again


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 16, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Boehner's a good guy. His life story really is very interesting and inspirational. And look it this way,he can't possibly do any worse than Pelosi. Her only grand achievement was securing the lowest Congressional Approval Rating in History. 13%?? Yea Boehner will be a huge improvement over Pelosi. Crying or no crying,he'll still be a big improvement.



Larry the Cable Guy or Brian Urlacher would be an improvement over Pelosi.
Seriously, I agree about Boehner. I like the guy.
Guess who his best friend was for many years?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 16, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> I saw the speech during the midterm election and I thought, come on man, your a Congressman and soon to be 3rd most important politician in America grow some ballz! Then I saw 60 minutes and discovered this guy cries more than child in the terrible twos!!! LOL, anything that is said to the guy and the water-works come!
> 
> I might be old school, but my pops taught me (and what I am teaching my son) is that men don't cry period and if you do cry it better be for a VERY good reason! Truthfully I don't want my leaders to cry at every little thing (or really anything. Obama has a lot to cry about, but does he? Absolutely not! Ditto for Bush, Clinton, Bush, Reagan etc. heck even Ice Queen Pelosi doesn't cry!
> 
> ...



You can tell that Boehner actually has a big heart and isn't as cold blooded as many would portray him as.

The video of him crying also shows that he think we are ruining the future of america for our children and grandchildren.

I have no problem with a man tearing up but a person in his position, during a television interview, should show more self control of their emotions.


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 16, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the speech during the midterm election and I thought, come on man, your a Congressman and soon to be 3rd most important politician in America grow some ballz! Then I saw 60 minutes and discovered this guy cries more than child in the terrible twos!!! LOL, anything that is said to the guy and the water-works come!
> ...



Boehner is a hypocrite when it comes to caring about "the children"


 "60 Minutes," Boehner told Stahl that he couldn't visit schools anymore; that he got too upset, worrying about whether today's schoolchildren will have the same opportunities that he and his generation had. As he spoke, he started to weep. Why?

He does, I believe, worry about the children, and yet his entire political philosophy is devoted to limiting the federal government's ability to help them.* He has voted against providing health insurance for children (many times), against student aid, against unemployment benefits, against equal pay, against food safety, against money for teachers, against raising the minimum wage, against tobacco education, mine safety, alternative energy, pollution control, whistle-blower protection, science and technology research.* If he were making his decisions based on what government programs might help today's schoolchildren reach their dreams, like the Kennedy- and Johnson-era programs that helped him, his voting record would be very different. It is a deep enough contradiction to make him weep for the future.
John Boehner crying: What's behind Boehner's tears - latimes.com

(to be fair i have posted this article before)


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 16, 2010)

Common Sense said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Why should we have to borrow $$ from the Chinks to fund children's health insurance, student aid, teachers, raising the miminum wage and all the other socialist programs and make FUTURE KIDS pay for what they have AND THE DEBT?

He cares more about the future of your kids by voting against those programs.
If no one has told you, we are broke and 40% of the budget is borrowed $$$.


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 16, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Common Sense said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



hes the one who said children are missing out on the american dream. hence why he cant go to school anymore, since they dont have the opportunities he did. well he is voting to take those opportunities away, things such as $ for education, pell grants, subsidized student loans. all of which were available to him when he went to school. 

thats why he is a hypocrite. if he truly cared about those things, he would have voted for them, and the voted against other things.... such as tax cuts for the wealthy.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 16, 2010)

Common Sense said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Here let me just quote this rush limbaugh article.......... yeah that's me saying use a less partisan source next time .

That article is hackish at best.


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 16, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Common Sense said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



it may be a liberal opinion article, but the voting record of Boehner still stands. he can't deny that he has voted against education time and time again.


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 16, 2010)

here is his voting recored on education alone:

Project Vote Smart - - Voting Record

73 items voted on (since 1993)
36 no votes
3 no present votes

the funny things is most of his yes votes occured while Bush was president. 

he voted Yes only 4 times under Obama, and 14 nos (during bush he has 22 opportunities and voted yes 13)
partisan: yes, and he still have voted no/not present over half the time on education bills. not exactly education friends. many of the bills he also voted against were still passed. 

major NO votes:

Vote to pass a bill that makes changes to regulations regarding student costs for attending colleges, relationships between colleges and lenders, and student aid.

Vote to adopt an amendment to HR 2642 that provides education funding for eligible members of the Armed Forces, extends unemployment compensation, establishes moratoria on certain actions regarding Medicaid, and appropriates funds for various domestic and international purposes. 

Vote to pass a bill that would allow states to use certain funds designated for elementary and secondary education to provide scholarships or vouchers for children of low-income families to attend private schools of their choosing

Vote to pass a bill that increases the maximum annual contribution parents can make to tax-free education accounts.

Vote to pass a bill that lowers interest rates on student loans under the Federal Family Education Loan (FFEL) and Direct Loan (DL) programs, and to make other adjustments.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 16, 2010)

Common Sense said:


> here is his voting recored on education alone:
> 
> Project Vote Smart - - Voting Record
> 
> ...



You really need to post the links to each bill you bring up.  When you read them you will find all sorts of poison pills inside.


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 16, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Gee, a man has some emotional range.  Lets focus on that instead of what he's trying to do.
> 
> good lord



ruin the nation.


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 16, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> I saw the speech during the midterm election and I thought, come on man, your a Congressman and soon to be 3rd most important politician in America grow some ballz! Then I saw 60 minutes and discovered this guy cries more than child in the terrible twos!!! LOL, anything that is said to the guy and the water-works come!
> 
> I might be old school, but my pops taught me (and what I am teaching my son) is that men don't cry period and if you do cry it better be for a VERY good reason! Truthfully I don't want my leaders to cry at every little thing (or really anything. Obama has a lot to cry about, but does he? Absolutely not! Ditto for Bush, Clinton, Bush, Reagan etc. heck even Ice Queen Pelosi doesn't cry!
> 
> ...



For real. 

There's nothing wrong with a dude crying on occasion--like if your dog dies or your team loses the NFC championship game because of a missed field goal *sniff* --but come on.

I kind of hope those tears is manufactured, because if they're real then it makes me think he's got some SERIOUS emotional issues--to the point of being a liability.


----------



## rdean (Dec 16, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Common Sense said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



Net income can be calculated by subtracting expenses from revenue.

revenue definition and meaning

That means your revenue can be a hundred million, but your income could be 25 cents.


----------



## rdean (Dec 16, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Common Sense said:
> 
> 
> > here is his voting recored on education alone:
> ...



Really?  To make such a claim, perhaps you could provide a few examples yourself?


----------



## rdean (Dec 16, 2010)

rdean said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Common Sense said:
> ...



Guess not.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 16, 2010)

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



I know a good example of a kool aid drinking leftwingnut fool who couldn't handle a debate with a  3nd grader.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 16, 2010)

Gunny said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


When was the last time you cried, Gunny?


----------



## Common Sense (Dec 17, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Common Sense said:
> 
> 
> > here is his voting recored on education alone:
> ...



if you actually go to the think i posted, it breaks down every bill and what was in it. but im sure you didnt even go to the website at all.


----------



## beowolfe (Dec 17, 2010)

He's played the partisian game all along.  If a republican POTUS was for it, it all likelihood so was he.  If a Dem POTUS was for it, in all likelihood he was against it.  If a republican idea was proposed by a republican, he was for it.  If a republican idea was proposed by a democrat, he was against it.

Probably the only non-partisians in the entire congress are the people referred to as blue dog democrats.


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2010)

Boehner is the Jimmy Swaggart of Congress.

Either that or he's a nutcase.


----------



## txlonghorn (Dec 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Con cries = its wonderful
> 
> Dem smiles= its evil



That's why they call it an evil grin....

Bottom line is simple to understand...well, at least it SHOULD be easy to understand, but apparently not for some...

John Boehner has what many others apparently don't have.....passion for his position... conviction for his task...loyalty to his country...and an understanding of what it means to struggle to get to the point where he can prove all three.

He's proud of his nation and saddened by it's decline.  He's not one to take his obligation to his constituents, or the country as a whole, lightly.  If more of our congressmen were like John Boehner...not afraid to show emotion and felt it was a testiment to their passion for what they have been elected to do, rather than a sign of weakness, I can only imagine what a better place this country could and would be.


----------



## txlonghorn (Dec 18, 2010)

Chris said:


> Boehner is the Jimmy Swaggart of Congress.
> 
> Either that or he's a nutcase.



And your the Forrest Gump of USMB.

Either that or you're a moron....wait...I should apologize to Forrest.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Dec 22, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Common Sense said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



You know what the term "revenue" refers to right? Revenue=how much a business receives from goods and services, BEFORE SUBTRACTING EXPENSES. Period. This means while you're numbers of $3.6million, and $5.03 may be right, and quite frankly I have no reason to doubt those numbers-that's NOT equal to how much the owner(s) of the company makes.

You have to factor in employee salaries (HUGE expense), cost to manufacture goods/services, utilities, any cost that may go into the company. So in reality the amount of money a small business owner makes is MUCH less than $3.6million, or $5.03.

I happen to agree that the tax-cuts should be expanded, but your reasoning is totally flawed. A simple Google search of what the term revenue means would have given you the flaw in your logic. Don't call other people out, and gloat when you're wrong on a fact-this isn't a political opinion you're citing here-it's a fact.

(as a side note-we all know that small businesses are hurting badly right now in the economy, so the very idea you'd think they're making $3-5million in profit a year is very laughable).

-brushes shoulders off-

NEXT!


----------

